# Solved: Limited or no connectivity to Home WIFI



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'mtrying to connect my sons desktop to our exisiting home wireless and the network is not assigning a network address so I am unable to connect to the internet. Can you help?

THis is a new computer I have built and this is the final piece I am trying to setup. New install of WIn XP Pro. I have two other PCs in the house that currently use wifi with no problems; a laptop and my own desktop, both pcs are using the same Linksys network cards and connecting to a linksys router. Cable modem hookup is through comcast.

Thanks


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Post this information on the system that is trying to connect wirelessly

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info.

Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Here is the Ipconfig /All stats:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Matt>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : anthony
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-63-C0-67

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-39-1A-BE-9D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\Matt>


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Here is the rest of the information requested:

Make/model of cable modem: Scientific Atlanta DPC2100R2
Make/model or router: Linksys WRT54G
Wireless connection
Make/model of wireless adapter: Linksys Wireless G PCI Adapter
Make/model of compuer: Self built AMD 64
Using Windows XP SP2


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

hello try this

http://www.plus.net/support/broadband/troubleshooting/troubleshooting_video.shtml

video


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

I tried everything I could from the video and the settings were correct. It still cannot acquire a network address.

Should I turn off all other PCs in my house that are working correctly therefore leaving the one in question the only one on?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check in Device Manager to make sure you have no driver issues.

If the router has been running non-stop for a long while, power-cycling it would be a good idea.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First step, does this computer connect properly using a cable to the router?

The indication seems to suggest you have a problem with the hardware, drivers, or a duplicate IP address on the network. Do you see any errors in Device Manager for this wireless adapter?


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just checked device manager and no errors reported for the wireless adapter.
Have not tried to connect with a wire since the router is on the main floor and the PC is in my son's bedroom on the second floor. I don't have a cable long enough to reach.

I currently have a desktop (basement) and laptop (what I'm using) up and running with no problems. Should I power both of them down and try again?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd seriously consider packing the computer down and testing it with a wire. Also, here's a stack repair that you can try to see if something is simply mis-configured.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Completed the TCP/IP stack repair options with no change. Will attempt to connect with a wire.


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok I completed the wired setup and was able to connect to the internet. I was able to activate Win XP, update my McAfee and download all win updates. 

Still no wireless connectivity.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Go to Control Panel > Network Connections> 

select your wireless card connection 

then select properties - make sure TCP / IP is listed


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yea already checked this and it is listed and checked.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

did you try the winsock fix yet?

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok just tried that and still no luck.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

are you still getting the "limited or no connectivity" warning?


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

yes


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

What AV or firewall software are you using ?


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

McAfee Internet Security 2007


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

If you still have the CD - can you remove uninstall this totally?

It is _possible_ that this is the cause of the problem.


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

I doubt that this is the problem since I use the same program on all my PCs and this is the only one with a problem. All of my PC's had Mcafee installed first then the wireless adapter was installed later. I would like to think of this as a last resort. Any other suggestions?


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm afraid not...maybe some of the other folks will have suggestions for you.

Good Luck with this - and for the benifit of other users - post back on how you eventually resolved this problem.


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

Does anyone else have ideas or suggestions?


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

[ did you enable MAC address filtering on your router - if so disable it ]


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry took a break to eat dinner....Not sure where to disable this, can you help?


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

You need to login to your router from a system connected to the router

Open up a web browser and put this in the address 192.168.1.1, put in the username/password

Then click on the Wireless tab, and then Wireless Network Access or also called Wireless Mac Filter


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok I just checked this and all is good, the MAC address Filtering is already set at disabled.
Anything else I can check while I'm in here?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

salisbm3 said:


> Ok just tried that and still no luck.


Well, now I suggest you do my SP2 WINSOCK repair again. The old repair is NOT right for SP2, and will corrupt the TCP/IP registry entries.


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hooray I just figured it out!!!!

It turns out I was using the wrong Passphrase in my profile setup for the adapter. Once I put in the correct passphrase it connected without a hitch!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya that happens alot. Glad you got it working!!


----------



## salisbm3 (Jun 10, 2007)

OK I'll rerun it again, Thanks!

How do I mark this as solved?


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

On top of the post it says "Thread Tools" select Solved


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Glad you got it solved!


----------

